
Ask HN: What Hard Problems in the World Still Need Solving? - irl_zebra
As tech people, what are hard problems in the world we can work on that actually need solving? Assuming all easy problems probably already have solutions.
======
mindcrime
Things that come to mind:

A source of cheap, renewable, clean energy.

Global warming.

Clean water

Poverty

Disease

